#ubuntu-qa 2016-03-06
<guest777> Donate me please 1$)1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
<guest777> Hello all)Donate me please a BitCoin adress 1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
